# How long to break in Burton Ions?



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I just bought a pair of 2010 Ions this week. Had them heat molded 2 days ago. They fit great around the house, with the exception of a couple pressure points that I figured would subside once they packed out. I went boarding today with them for the first time and OMG... my feet were KILLING me all day. Not only this but I was getting a little heel lift. I can tighten the boots tight enough to where the heel lift is no more... But that CRUSHES my feet and causes mass amount of pain after the first run. Toes were going numb during parts of the day. BUT - I did get a pretty good ride and with them... So I'm hoping that they will pack out and I will be able to tighten them down without there being any pain? Or am I f*cked? :dunno:


----------



## Racer20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you ever fix your issue? I have a pair of Ion's and I have to keep the lower zone almost loose, otherwise the top of my instep cramps up and my toes fall asleep. If I keep the lower zone loose, I have no issues at all, but sometimes I'd like to be able to get a tighter fit for higher speed stuff.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Try cutting up some cereal boxes and stick them under the footbed to raise your foot. That should reduce the presure that is directly on the top of your foot and give a more even hold. Go one layer at a time. Then you know how thick of footbed you need to get. The cardboard will degrade from wetness if you keep it in.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

They take a little bit... all in all I think they are pretty crappy boots haha.. because once they do break in, that heel lift is epic! but it took me probably a month of wearing them pretty regularly and riding in them... you got the right size right? I only had trouble with pressure points like the first 2 days.


----------



## tyler243 (Dec 30, 2010)

Try some insoles with arch support (read: superfeet). They are night and day difference in the feel of the boot.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

The heel support in the Burton boots are not the greatest. They do provide j bars for extra support.

The Ions are really stiff. It takes time getting used to. My boots took roughly 5+ days of solid riding to break in.


----------

